# Tundra - 30rls Update



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, We picked up our new 30RLS and the 07 Tundra did an Awesome job towing it. 
We bought it from a place in Bakersfield Ca and towed it up over the Grapevine home to Santa Clarita.









The Truck was amazing! Pulled the trailer with no problem. The set-up felt solid and safe.

We towed our Trail Cruiser 23QB out there to trade in and the new Outback actually felt much better behind the truck. 
I also purchased an Equil-i-zer hitch as opposed to the friction sway I used with the Trail Cruiser. 
What a huge difference! I am real happy with how the trailer felt despite the winds and the full fresh water tank.

We are loading the trailer this weekend and leaving for Quartzsite Az. for a week on Mon.
We are going to be careful not to overload but I can say that I don't think the truck will have any problems.

Thanks so much to everyone who helped in my decision making process.

We LOVE our new trailer and am real glad that we found this site!

I will post some pics of the TV/TT soon,

Thanks again, Dave


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats - Have so much fun and ENJOY!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad eveything went well!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well at least you done your homework! Congrats!!! I think your Toy will pull that model pretty good..

I bet its a sweet looking combo

POST PICS!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YAHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

